
Average Paid Dating Site subscriptions per user fall 25% in 6 months.  - peter123
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2009/02/17/average-paid-dating-site-subscriptions-per-user-fall-25-in-6-months/
======
sam_in_nyc
From 1.306 to 1.245 is a fall of 25% ?

